# Pickens county roll call



## Gunner308

Just wanting to go ahead and start a thread to see who all is going to be hunting up in the county this season, if you happen to already have an Ol bruiser you got your eye on. We hunt mainly in Marble Hill ( just south of Jasper) and have already seen a few worth bringing home in the back of the truck. Now only if we can make it happen. This year marks the first season my youngest son is going to get to hunt semi-solo so I'm hoping he gets a chance to play a little string music to his first buck.


----------



## NorthGaBowhunter

seen many bears this year, they was quiet a few last year. I was just curious I am 15 min. dead east


----------



## Gunner308

We've seen a few sows back in June but now thar the blackberries are gone it seems that they're roaming a little more because we have yet to have any pics on the camera this month.


----------



## bowhunter150

Hunting behind the highschool agian this year im going to bow hunt on the cove road side of our club this year they are still logging behind the highschool so there is not alot of sign over there right now got my eye on a couple of bears going to see if I can get anotherone this year


----------



## Hardwood

I'm on the west side, tween Jerusalem and Hill City. Were seeing a little bit of everything this year. Should be interesting.


----------



## steve woodall

bowhunter150 said:


> Hunting behind the highschool agian this year im going to bow hunt on the cove road side of our club this year they are still logging behind the highschool so there is not alot of sign over there right now got my eye on a couple of bears going to see if I can get anotherone this year



I have pictures of a monster bear on the Cove rd side. It doesn't look like they are leaving many trees on the highschool side.


----------



## Rays123

Im up in the northwest corner, we have a ton of movement with a few decent bucks running around, cant wait to then out some doe's with the bow


----------



## bowhunter150

*bear*

I was at the second gate on the sandybottoms club on the cove rd side saturday hanging one of my stands and there had been a good size bear walking in the road about 75yrds before the gate maybe he will venture off in the hollow and give me a shot


----------



## Rays123

anybody else hunting over around hinton?


----------



## krittergitter

I hunt marblehill too that is insane i got my eye on a huge buck off of fortner road up there


----------



## krittergitter

i go to the highschool and we have a food plot with some nice bear tracks in it


----------



## caglejfd

im goin to try the rds this year c what happens lolol jk ive got my eye on one are two


----------



## Gunner308

Went yesterday to do  a little scouting and clear some firing lanes. It seems the muscidine vines are so full their drooping to the ground. The crabapple trees are alittle bare this year, which is kinda odd seeing how much rain we had. Opening day is drawing closer. I'm already starting to lose sleep from the anticipation.


----------



## steve woodall

*bear*



bowhunter150 said:


> I was at the second gate on the sandybottoms club on the cove rd side saturday hanging one of my stands and there had been a good size bear walking in the road about 75yrds before the gate maybe he will venture off in the hollow and give me a shot


 It maybe the same bear. I have a stand nearly straight down the hill on the right hand side of the gate.


----------



## pnome

Rays123 said:


> Im up in the northwest corner, we have a ton of movement with a few decent bucks running around, cant wait to then out some doe's with the bow



x2!!


----------



## satchmo

Rays123 said:


> anybody else hunting over around hinton?



We have a small place in Hinton loaded with deer.


----------



## Rays123

satchmo said:


> We have a small place in Hinton loaded with deer.



did the buck in your avatar come from up there?


----------



## bowhunter150

thats where you shot that 6 point wasn't it right where that creek hollow is me and my grandpa horace turkey hunted down in that hollow last year


----------



## steve woodall

bowhunter150 said:


> thats where you shot that 6 point wasn't it right where that creek hollow is me and my grandpa horace turkey hunted down in that hollow last year


I killed it and a pretty good 8 down the first road on the left just past the second gate.


----------



## bowhunter150

I seen a six and an eight last year during bow season they were about 50yrds out my stand is down that atv trail on the left before you get to the second gate some joker went down there and took my stand down and stole my rope I had on it


----------



## steve woodall

bowhunter150 said:


> I seen a six and an eight last year during bow season they were about 50yrds out my stand is down that atv trail on the left before you get to the second gate some joker went down there and took my stand down and stole my rope I had on it



I know the feeling. Some jackwagon stole the straps off my ladderstand and broke a key off in my padlock that I keep on it. I have been told that old guy up the road that cuts firewood will do that kinda stuff.


----------



## bowhunter150

I was at the club wed and talked to evan howell he told me they were going to plant the roads they are not using any more with fescue next week but there going to put chicken litter on it first so there should be some good fescue growing before long


----------



## steve woodall

Looks like that big storm last thursday put about half the acorn crop on the ground early. Should make things interesting later.


----------



## krittergitter

any of yall hunted mcgraw ford wma i know its in cherokee but its only two miles from my house i want to know if there is any good hunting on it


----------



## bowhunter150

we have been cutting trees for two days on the club it is tore up down there


----------



## Rays123

do any of you pickens county guys have the number for the local game warden? I tried goin through the 1-800 number and talked to some guy from calhoun who said he would have the GW from pickens to give me a call 2 weeks ago and its yet to happen


----------



## Gunner308

Heading out this evening to hang one more stand and do some last minute clearing of some growth stunted pines. The deer movement has been minimal the last few weeks on our property. The muscidines are all over the ground and the white oaks are begining to sprinkle a few. Maybe opening day will be productive!


----------



## Gunner308

Well, found out today that the 200ac. Tract that I have been hunting these past few years and where I have paid alot of attention to by getting it ready for bow season will be nothing more than stumps and rubble. The owner has sold all the timber to a pulp wood company and they are going to start logging it in a few weeks. So this means that the four stands that I have recently placed and cleared lanes for was just a waste of time. Oh well, what can you do? Maybe it won't be a total lose.


----------



## Rays123

sbmb0913 said:


> Well, found out today that the 200ac. Tract that I have been hunting these past few years and where I have paid alot of attention to by getting it ready for bow season will be nothing more than stumps and rubble. The owner has sold all the timber to a pulp wood company and they are going to start logging it in a few weeks. So this means that the four stands that I have recently placed and cleared lanes for was just a waste of time. Oh well, what can you do? Maybe it won't be a total lose.



dang, I sure do hate that for you, at least you dont have to worry about the deer walking behind a tree


----------



## chewy32

Will be in a hillcity tree this weekend not much activity goin on around my camera tho. Couple does and coons, lots of fruit and acorns on the ground they've been hitting the crab apples and presimmions pretty hard.


----------



## Rays123

how was everyones hunt this morning? mine stunk, had to run off one guy who was parking on our property and walking through it to get to the back side of there lease then I had to kick one guy out of our club because he was a thief, needless to say its been a rough opening day


----------



## jonboy4152

no good for me either. I saw the turkeys that i never saw in the spring and got soaked by the rain that i prayed for a week ago.


----------



## jtexaslonestar

This will be my first bowhunting season and we have seen some nice ones roaming the mtn in spite of the increased bear activity. Of course a slickhead would be a nice first bow deer!! Now if i could just get the time b/c work is hardcore right now! Good luck to ya'll in Pickens!


----------



## bowhunter150

got a decent bear today about 6 oclock on the sandybottoms club still havent run across a deer yet


----------



## NothingSafe

Dear poachers on Grandview Rd.....I'd like to personally apologize for the gorilla-sized dump I took on your corn pile. Now may I can start seeing the deer I scouted all summer.


----------



## steve woodall

Well did anybody hit anything with all that shooting this morning?


----------



## Rays123

steve woodall said:


> Well did anybody hit anything with all that shooting this morning?



I think half of them just shot to try and spook the deer into moving, out of four people hunting at our club this weekend 1 deer was killed and a few more were seen


----------



## bowhunter150

I shot a coyote about 830 saturday morning I havent seen a deer on the highschool side in a week and a half


----------



## steve woodall

I shot two does saturday afternoon. They were the first deer I've seen since the opening day of bow season.


----------



## bowhunter150

thats good you found them my gradpa horace said you had shot one but he didnt know if you found it


----------



## steve woodall

Yeah I talked to him right after I came out of my stand, I thought I had hit one and missed one. When I got a flashlight and started to look I found two bloodtrails and both deer. I was sure the second shot was a smooth miss.


----------



## blackbear

There is a new Deer Processer /cooler at the corner of Grandview & Cove road....


----------



## bowhunter150

well just waiting to see if I can get one saturday morning maybe they will move with this cooler weather. the guys at the end of cove rd charge 70.00 per deer you just gut it and take it to them they guy that is running it is cody evans


----------



## blackbear

I didn't hear many shots fired,maybe 8-9?Did anyone have Luck this morning?I got skunked...


----------



## Gunner308

I culled out a 14 in cow horn spike this morning around 9:20am. Heard only 6 other shots which is suprising for opening morning.


----------



## blackbear

Congratulations!


----------



## bowhunter150

This was found on my club last night had been shot in the left rear ham and cam out between its shoulders the exit wound was bigger than my fist we guessed it had been there about 3 days


----------



## Rays123

Things were pretty slow this weekend on my side of the county, anyone else have any luck?


----------



## blackbear

Hey Bowhunter that's a shame about the lostbuck,he would have been a good one next year


----------



## bowhunter150

yeah the funny thing is no one has said anything about shooting a buck or missing one makes you wonder


----------



## blackbear

Yea,no telling what happened,at lest you got the rack,somebody felt bad loseing that bad boy....good luck & hope you guys get a big'n!


----------



## 45ak1911

slow in canton-buffington,I seen two doe friday, zero since rifle season,but the squirrels or real happy


----------



## jtexaslonestar

Well, never got to go with the bow. I had a bushing in the lower cam crack. but i went this morning and shot two nice does. Deer were moving real good this weekend. We got a total of 5 this weekend between two of my buddies and myself. Now that meat is taken care of, I can start some serious hunting for some bucks that we have had pass through. Good luck to the rest of ya'll, I have seen some good stuff on this thread. Love the mountain hunting!


----------



## Gunner308

Yesterday evening  I went to hunt a finger of hardwoods along side a creek and to my surprise the bucks are starting to tear it up. Rubs about 10ft. apart all the way down and I counted 6 scrapes that are very fresh. Nothing came through but a Doe and a yearling but it's seems to me that the Pre-rut is kicking off. Gonna try and get back in there Friday to put up a camera. As long as this wind direction doesn't change and the full moon doesn't alter their movement to much, this weekend might have some potentional.


----------



## jtexaslonestar

Looking good this wknd folks!! I will be out there bright and early on Sat AM! Taking a greenhorn with me...not a child though. Hope to put him on a deer. Good luck to ya'll!


----------



## Gunner308

Good luck to ya. Hoping  my son puts his first deer on the ground Saturday morning.


----------



## jtexaslonestar

thanks! Same to you and your boy! I can't wait until mine can go with me! But I don't want him to grow up too fast. 
Now, I moved my treestand today to a pretty sweet looking spot! And I saw a good herd of does moving through this PM, so my buddy should have a good chance to put one of the ground provided he does his part! May all your shots be true! Good Luck!


----------



## mylastnameisHUNTER

they may be starting to rut a little bit in pickens...was home for the weekend and went out for an afternoon hunt and killed a small buck.  Hoax or however you say it was stained and smelling rotten!


----------



## jtexaslonestar

I shot a little button buck this AM, hocks not too stained but did smell a bit. neck not swollen. Thought he was a doe, found out different when I got to him.


----------



## jimmyhoffa

When does the rut typically start in Pickens?  Im new to hunting the area....  I have a ton of rubs, but deer are ALL nocternal according to my trail cam.


----------



## JigNchunk

I was going up 515 between Jasper and Ellijay, just north of the big power lines when a doe nearly came out in road in front of me with a BIG 8 or 10 pt hot on her heels. This was right after daylight.


----------



## jimmyhoffa

Sounds like things may be heating up!!!


----------



## blackbear

yep they were moving good right at seeing light this morning...hope it gets cold soon..


----------



## Rays123

seems like the rut is almost in full force on our club, hopefully a big one will step out this weekend


----------



## jtexaslonestar

Went this morning and saw a doe on the way and then a spike shortly after sunrise while in the stand. Nothing else but squirrels. I used some Still Steamin' on a wick but got no reaction from the spike whatsoever. Did a few contact grunts just to play around and he didn't even look up. Just standing around and browsing.


----------



## mjc1909

krittergitter said:


> I hunt marblehill too that is insane i got my eye on a huge buck off of fortner road up there



I killed a 6 pointer off fortner rd this weekend.  Are you hunting on Ralphs propety?


----------



## Gunner308

mjc1909 said:


> I killed a 6 pointer off fortner rd this weekend.  Are you hunting on Ralphs propety?



I am.. Was back there Saturday and Sunday. Saturday I took my buddy and his son. They both got a doe. Sunday morning was a little slow, But heard a few shots on the ridge above me.  Last thanksgiving the buck on my avatar came off of ralphs land. Hoping to put another good one OTG this season. Ralph is going to start logging his property within the next few weeks so deer will probably be moving all over the place. Was you driving a silver suv? I seen a guy come out o the road by the house with what appeared to be a 6pt in their trailer?


----------



## mjc1909

No I was in a red z71. I shot it sat morning at about 11. I cant wait until rut hits, it going to be crazy out there. Ive seen alot deer over the last few weeks


----------



## jimmyhoffa

So are you guys seeing deer in both the mornings and the evenings?  I am only seeing deer in the afternoons and the big bucks are still only moving in the middle of the night?...Glad to hear that everyone seems to be seeing deer!


----------



## Gunner308

I've seen almost all my Deer in the mornings right at sunrise and around 10-11am. Havent seen much movement in the evenings lately


----------



## jtexaslonestar

sbmb0913 said:


> I've seen almost all my Deer in the mornings right at sunrise and around 10-11am.


Same here with the morning hunts. I have seen a few in the evening while moving my stand for the next morning, mainly does and small bucks. I am going this afternoon around 2pm til dark. I have only hunted mornings so I am going to throw a wildcard in there and see what happens.


----------



## jimmyhoffa

Let us know how it goes... Good luck!


----------



## feathersnantlers

*Rut Dates???*

I am hunting Burnt Mtn(Dawson) for only my 2nd time this Friday, 11/12. 

Would it be too early for Doe in Heat up there?


----------



## jtexaslonestar

Well guys, plans fell through. The young'un and I hung out today since momma wasn't feeling well. We went to Wal-Mart and purchased a new Can call (since I washed my last one) and some Deer co.Cain Black Magic. I think he enjoyed himself, I know I had a good time. So I am going first thing in the morning, I will be in the stand by or before 6 am. I am on vacation so this is a treat! Good Luck to anyone headed out in the AM!


----------



## jimmyhoffa

X's 2 on the doe in heat????  Im thinkin Tinks 69 this weekend... Too early Pickens Experts, or right on time???


----------



## Gunner308

They are showing signs of rut kinda early this year that's for sure. I was driving down cove rd last night and had a nice 8 jogged across the road with his head lowered following a doe. Normally I don't start seeing activity for another week around where I hunt.


----------



## mountainpass

I saw a doe cross Cove Rd yesterday at about 12:30pm followed by a buck(maybe 6 pointer) they were moving fast. This was near Cowart Mtn Rd.


----------



## jimmyhoffa

Im going in the morning tomorrow.  Going to try a little grunting and the ol tinks 69.  I am going to sit a little longer! Based on the other hunters in the areas comments, I have been getting out of the stand a little early.  Good luck everyone!


----------



## bowhunter150

Ive hit a grunt the last two times ive been with no luck shot a small cowhorn spike just for the meat I hit a primos can call and he never paid it any attention there was another buck killed off our club the same day and his hocks were smelling faintly


----------



## blackbear

3Does come by me at 8:15 broadside 50yrds. i let 'em walk,,,they left after 10minutes...Then i got soaked


----------



## jimmyhoffa

My camera confirmed this weekend:  All deer still nocturnal


----------



## Gunner308

This past weekend was hit and miss. I seen more deer in the evenings which was a shocker. The lest few weeks all my deer sightings have been either right at daybreak or late morning. The bucks are still working their scrapes pretty hard. Seems like the week of thanksgiving is gonna be prime time.


----------



## jimmyhoffa

Saw a young buck chasing a couple of does this morning around 10 a.m.  Stll waiting for the big guy...Back in the morn.


----------



## jtexaslonestar

I rattled this 8 ptr in Sat. morning around 10:30am sitting in my treestand. Finished a 5 min session of rattling and he came strolling in about 10 minutes later. thought i missed him because he took off running hard. Ran 250 yds before piling up!!
We actually got him on video this summer!  He will be my first wallhanger!!


----------



## steveut79

congrats jtexaslonestar thats a heck of a buck


----------



## jtexaslonestar

Thanks man! Good luck with the rest of the season. My buddy says they are chasing on the mountain! I didn't see any chasing, just cruising and looking for fights!


----------



## jimmyhoffa

Great Buck...Congrats! I saw a six pointer sunday morning at 11:15a and 2 does today at 1:15p.  The deer seem to have the mid-day thing going. We saw three does as we were pulling in at 5:45a.  Bright moon  Headed back wed.


----------



## jtexaslonestar

jimmyhoffa said:


> Great Buck...Congrats! I saw a six pointer sunday morning at 11:15a and 2 does today at 1:15p.  The deer seem to have the mid-day thing going. We saw three does as we were pulling in at 5:45a.  Bright moon  Headed back wed.



Yep, I agree. I rattled the big guy up at 10:45 am. And saw several more about an hour before that coming from the hardwood bottoms up a draw on the mountainside. So def. reaching feeding areas around the time you said.


----------



## blackbear

Congratulations! That buck's a Dandy!


----------



## jimmyhoffa

The rut seems to be in full swing in Pickens County(Talking Rock).  Today,  I got to the stand about 10am and at 10:30am a doe ran by me acting really strange (nervous). I knew I was about to see a buck. About 45 seconds later, a young 8 came in right behind me and never slowed down. I stood up and turned around in my climber and had just enough time to get his rear scoped in. Saw a couple of more does but no more bucks. Rubs/Scrapes everywhere. I will be back at it Friday.  Hope he gives me a shot next time.


----------



## jtexaslonestar

Keep on it man, you will get him!! Good luck to ya'll this weekend and have a safe and Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## jtexaslonestar

My buddy shot his first deer this morning! Or should I say first two deer! He shot two does with his new Remington .243, and they were very well-placed I might add. It was his 3rd time to ever hunt after being skunked twice but wasn't discouraged, and he was thrilled. He texted me about 3 hours later that his adrenaline was still pumping! Always happy for a new hunter to get a real taste, now he can begin honing his skills to get a mac daddy!


----------



## dathunder

how is the deer population in pickens co area. first time hunting in this country. gordon/pickens co line near fairmount


----------



## Rays123

dathunder said:


> how is the deer population in pickens co area. first time hunting in this country. gordon/pickens co line near fairmount



the deer population is pretty good, where abouts you hunting? I hunt in that area also


----------



## jtexaslonestar

Pretty decent population here in Pickens. Had a friend hunt last week and he saw 15 does walk right past his stand in a line. and we have already taken 10 does this year (5 hunters).  Good luck to ya!


----------



## Gunner308

Well, it seems that the rut might still be lingering around. I just had a buddy of mine send me a pic of a awesome buck that he just took while it was chasing and trying to fight off a smaller eight that was attempting to tend to the does. He is a fellow GON Member so I'm assuming he will post some pics later on along with the play by play. This year has been totally of course as for timing the rut. From everyone I've spoken with, it has been hit or miss everywhere.


----------



## steve woodall

Yep I will try to get some pics and a story up when I get the cape back from the processor. But no doubt they are rutting right now, I shot him off the top of a doe.


----------



## jimmyhoffa

Great News! I may have to pull an all day hunt this weekend if the weather will cooperate a little!


----------



## jimmyhoffa

Anybody having any luck???  I saw a few fresh scrapes last weekend.  But not seeing anything but does.


----------



## steve woodall

Here is the one I got 12-15. I had watched a little basket 8 chase a doe in and out of a stand of short pines for nearly a half hour when this mountain mongaloid came flying up a hill and put him in the wind. When the smaller buck was gone he turned his attention to the doe. He didnt have to chase her but a couple minutes and she gave up and stood for him. Luckily she stopped in a shooting lane about fourty yards away from my stand. I shot him in the neck to keep from hitting her on the way out. He dropped in his tracks and after fighting for a couple minutes she was able to free herself from underneath him. I can only imagine what was going on in her mind. He is the best one I have gotten in a while. He's a 17'' wide ten pointer with 11.5'' G2s and 7'' 3s. (well the right one is the left one is broken off) Sorry about the gut pile in the last pic.


----------



## steve woodall

Can anyone recomend a taxidermist in the area that does good repair work? The guy that processed my deer dropped it off his hanger onto his head and broke his right beam into a couple different pieces. Anybody have any experience with this sort of thing?


----------



## blackbear

Youngs taxidermy in canton ,,they do great work!


----------



## steve woodall

Do you happen to have their number? I cant seem to find it. Where are they at in Canton? Im down there alot and cant place it.


----------



## steve woodall

Do you happen to have their number? I cant seem to find it. Where are they at in Canton? Im down there alot and cant place it.


----------



## jimmyhoffa

I just googled it for you:
(404)388-1489
http://youngstaxidermy.com/
Nice Buck!


----------



## Tim85

*Pickens County Record?*

Does anyone know what the Pickens County Boone and Crockett and Pope and Young records are?  Also, the top 10 Pickens county bucks?


----------

